# Rebuild labor time?



## bowhuntr

ANOTHER question for my buddy with the 700 EFI.

Originally he swamped it last summer, drained the water out on the trail and got it running and rode it the rest of the day. Smoked pretty bad by the time he got home along with busting an axle and some other stuff 

He is pretty much just tearing into it now. He did an oil change and rinsed with diesel and another oil/filter change. Ran it, and it smokes pretty bad. So were guessing the rings are shot. Let it run for 20min and it smokes the whole time.

He's talked to 2 different shops. 1 said it would be about $850 to rebuild it, with 200 of it being piston/rings/gasket and no valves. So were thinking 650 for labor, were thinking 8+ hours for labor.

2nd shop said approx. 3.5 hours labor...:33: 

Wondering what a job like that should take? Anybody wanna take a guess or two?

Thanks


----------



## J2!

Was the first price including pulling the motor and reinstalling it ?? If so that probably wasn't a bad price IMO.. That's too much for just rebuilding it.. And he might as well put a standard bore high compression piston in it while it's apart, I would..


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah...that wasn't a bad price...if that was including labor on the first one.


----------



## Savageman69

Just rebuild it yourselves it isn't that difficult i know if mine goes i will be rebuilding it but ill be going. 750bbk, web cams, port-polish and updated through shaft.


----------



## bowhuntr

Well, he tried once and got in over his head. He took the motor down to have it ported polished and couldnt put it back together so he ended up taking it boxed up to a guy to get it put back together. He doesnt want to tear into it again.

The shop that quoted 3 to 3.5 hours I told them we had already removed the front plastics and they said "oh well it should only take about 3 hours or touch more then".... I still dont think thats a believable amount of time. 

He's talking to the guy that put it together last time this morning and then hauling it somewhere to get it fixed.


----------



## greenkitty7

it really isnt bad... i just did mine last Friday, and had we not run into the snag that we did, we would have feasibly had it back together in 3.5 - 4 hours. but we dropped the timing chain and had to take the head back off to get it back on the sprocket and i had an exhaust bolt break off in the head that was a pain as well. factor in the beer and cig breaks and it only took us from 8:00 p.m to 2:00 a.m. and that was having the shop cleaned back up and everything. oh and FYI you shouldnt have to have the plastics off to get the head off.


----------



## bowhuntr

Well, its at a shop. Sounds like its getting an upgraded cam aswell. We already had the plastics off for a snorkel kit/rad relocate and to remove the front diff.

Anybody know the cheapest place to buy a copperhead vdi?

Thanks guys. I really enjoy this site from the small amount I've been here. You all are a wealth of knowledge.

Edited to add: I found the shop that quoted $850 was working on a "flat rate". They seemed think it needed new rings, 2 other shops seemed to think it needed valves.


----------

